# I have a Domain + a host... now what?



## courtlandhui (Oct 16, 2004)

Ok, i have a Domain and a host (ex: host.com/mysite) and i want to make it (ex: mydomain.com/mystuff), how can i do it?
i don't understand how to do the DNS Primary, secondary etc stuff. 
can anyone help me? i'd greatly appreciate it.


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

Do you have a free domain? For example www.freewebs.com/yoursite? If you want it www.yourdomain.com, you need to purchase your domain name (.com, .net, .org etc). www.godaddy.com is a good place to purchase domains, but I'm not sure if you can direct that domain name to your free hosting, again, i'm not even sure you have freehosting.


----------



## courtlandhui (Oct 16, 2004)

i bought a domain, and i have a separate hosting (tat i rented)
my site is in a directoy ex: myhost.com/mydirectory
but i wnat that directory to be the root of my Domain... don't know if u can follow that. 
and if it goes like this: myhost.com/mydirectory/second
the domain would go like this: mydomain.com/second.

is this possible?


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

Where did you buy your domain? It's strange that you bought your domain, but it's myhost.com/yourdomain. It should already be www.yoursite.com. Usually I buy my domain where I buy my hosting, so it's easily set up


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Call your web host and tell them what you want for the root directory of the web site and ask them what the DNS servers are if you have to enter them at your registrar.


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

knight_47 said:


> It should already be www.yoursite.com. Usually I buy my domain where I buy my hosting, so it's easily set up


Actually it's not strange. My host has the same setup and my sites are aceesible either way. they call it a utility domain. If for example you're switching hosting companies or are purchasing a new domain you can upload and test your files before switching the DNS or before it propogates. You just want to be careful you don't make a public link to it so that it doesn't get spidered.


----------



## courtlandhui (Oct 16, 2004)

nooo, i'm using my friend's site as the host... here's his site:
weatransit.com
and mine is on weatransit.com/doitforlina
i have a domain (separate) (doitforlina.org) but i don't know how to set it so that /doitforlina is the root.
right now, i just have it set on masked redirection, but i would like it so that it could do this:
doitforlina.org/forum, doitforlina.org/etc etc etc.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

that won't work

you need your own nameservers in order to use a domain


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

you could use a free domain, like .tk, or .co.nr. For example your site would be www.doitforlinda.co.nr or www.doitforlinda.tk

www.freedomain.co.nr 
www.dot.tk


----------



## courtlandhui (Oct 16, 2004)

oh, so i need my own name server (aka a new server?)
well, i guess i'm gonna keep it on a redirection (handy tool they have).


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

courtlandhui said:


> oh, so i need my own name server (aka a new server?)


a separate hosting plan is all that is necessary


----------



## AbvAvgUser (Oct 3, 2002)

courtlandhui said:


> oh, so i need my own name server (aka a new server?)
> well, i guess i'm gonna keep it on a redirection (handy tool they have).


Oh no!! You don't need your own name server. See, this is how it works.

Say, you are hosting your site with abchosting.com. They will tell you that you change the nameservers of your domain to dns1.abchosting.com and dns2.abchosting.com or something like that.

Now abchosting would have specified the IP address of their server while specifying these two DNS. So all site owners wanting to host sites with abchosting, can use these DNS (domain name servers) for the purpose.

Once you do this, you will be able to host with abchosting.com. You don't need your own server. abchosting will provide you a username and password to enter into your own hosting management area.


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

Email your friend and tell him that you he needs to add another domain to his package for you. He should give you two nameservers, which you need to enter into your registrar CP. Then you wait 24 hours, and then once the domain propagates, it should be pointed to your friend's host, and it should work.


----------



## courtlandhui (Oct 16, 2004)

well, i'm controlling cpanel, but how do i add a domain into the package? (please give me a step by step tutorial on how to do taht)


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

Well, your host has to support/allow it first. You need to check the package you're on to see how many domains it allows. If you can add another one, then see the Cpanel documentation here: http://www.cpanel.net/docs/cpanel/

Look for "Add Domain" in the index.

BTW, I love MythBusters!


----------



## courtlandhui (Oct 16, 2004)

lol cool another MB fan!
can't find it.


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

Just go here:
http://www.cpanel.net/docs/cpanel/Adding_addon_domains.htm

(Yeah I can't get enough MythBusters! )


----------



## courtlandhui (Oct 16, 2004)

ok, i have a friend who can offer me a virtual server (aka i can use my domain). He made it, and i have the dns plugged in... what next? check it out, its not working! (doitforlina.org)


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

Works for me. I get the Joomla installer page, which is not that good because that means that anyone can just start installing your Joomla setup.

Like I said, it usually takes 24 hours before it will work.
You'll probably want to get Joomla setup ASAP.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

you are supposed to delete the install page after you install the program


----------



## courtlandhui (Oct 16, 2004)

well my friend doesn't have a reseller. i'm planning to get my own host... i'm gonna start a new topic.


----------



## AbvAvgUser (Oct 3, 2002)

I think this is the new thread that you have started. I have posted there in reply to your query. 
http://forums.techguy.org/web-development/478827-cheap-reseller-mulitple-domain-hosting.html


----------

